# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور اكبر بيتزا فى العالم

## mohamed73

اكبر بيتزا فى العالم احتاجت 9 اطنان من الطحين وستغرقت 48 ساعة فى صنعها ، وهي خالية من الغلوتين قاما بصنعها طهاة من فريق روماني بقيادة الدكتور schar وانجازو صنعوها خلال 48 ساعة وقطر *البيتزا*  وصل 40 متر احتاجت 9 أطنان من الطحين وبعض الأشخاص الذين يعانوا من  اضطرابات هضمية دائمه ويحتاجون منتجات خاصة خالية من هالبروتين. اليكم هذه* الصور* .

----------


## عصام البرغثي

ههههههههههههههههه

----------

